# Do goats ever have more than one afterbirth?



## milkmaid

My goats have always passed only one afterbirth, even with twins. Is it possible for a goat to have more than one afterbirth?


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm

That is a good question as each baby is in its own amniotic sac. We had a doe who had quads yesterday and she only had one large placenta, however, I think all four sacs were lumped together so it seemed like just one.


----------



## HybridMustang

they can as i have heard i've never experienced it but a friend of mine actually had a doe who passed two after births because she had twins but they were in different sacks or something its really odd. and i think it might be rare but im not sure. did you have a doe that had two of them?


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes....they can..... :wink:


----------



## milkmaid

OK. I ask because my friend's Nubian doe just had twins, and she is concerned because the doe has only passed one afterbirth. I wasn't sure if it was a concern or not. I just said, "My goats have always passed just one."


----------



## ptgoats45

I've had does with twins pass two, and does with twins pass one. I've also had triplets and quads with just one placenta.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Ive never had this happen but I have heard of it! So yes, it can happen but its not bad if they only pass one!


----------



## HybridMustang

milkmaid said:


> OK. I ask because my friend's Nubian doe just had twins, and she is concerned because the doe has only passed one afterbirth. I wasn't sure if it was a concern or not. I just said, "My goats have always passed just one."


 i apolagize i wasnt reading very carefully D:


----------



## milkmaid

> I just said, "My goats have always passed just one."


I wasn't saying that to you; I was saying that I said that to my friend...if that makes sense...sorry if it sounded rude, I didn't mean it that way at all.


----------



## toth boer goats

Each Doe is different... I have seen 1 to 2 placenta's being passed...so you never know.... :wink:


----------



## Lamancha Lady

I would say definitely yes. I just had one of my does have twins and she had 2 placentas and my other doe had twin with only one placenta.


----------



## nancy d

_Usually_ just one. But goats dont go by the book. One just had quads this am. *Two* nice size placentas.
They can even kid, pass a placenta & still have more kids. :hair:


----------



## milkmaid

Update: My friend just told me their doe passed a second afterbirth! So she was right.


----------



## nancy d

:thumb:


----------

